# Ear, Nose and Throat Doctor at Paphos General



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Folks,

My sister needs to see a specialist doctor at Paphos General, an Ear, Nose and Throat specialist.

I have seen various recommendations here and there on the forum for specific doctors at Paphos General, so I am wondering if anyone can recommend an Ear, Nose and Throat specialist at Paphos General.

Thanks
Zach


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I suggest you call them first and see how many months ahead the appointment will be. Then go and see the pleasant ENT lady at the Blue Cross.

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

What is the blue cross? Another public hospital or......?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> What is the blue cross? Another public hospital or......?


The Blue Cross is a private clinic located on the dual carriageway just further down from the motorway roundabout and approximately opposite McDonalds.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=blue+cross+paphos


Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendation Pete.

We went to the Blue Cross yesterday and found it to light years above the service recieved at Paphos General. 

The appointment with the specialist was 45 euros and there was also an X-Ray that cost another 45 euros. Not bad.

My sister is going to get medical insurance soon so that in the future, things like this are covered.

Thanks again!


----------

